# Kelly Mine, Devon - June 2010



## jhluxton (Nov 14, 2010)

Kelly Mine is a small micaceous haematite in Devon. The mine closed in 1951 and lay abandoned for many years. In the 1980s a group of mining enthusiasts began restoring the mine. 

It is open on certain days for inspection. 

However, due to its location beside a narrow main road with virtually no parking space it is not actively promoted thus the mine does not receive many visitors. You really do have to know where it is to be able to access it.

I visited the mine in June 2010. It is a fascinating site in which visitors can wander anywhereand there are many photographic opportunities. The site appears very much as it would have appeared when operating - it has not been tidied up to the extent that it feels like a museum. It very much feels like a time capsule.

I have posted over 40 photographs on my SmugMug page which members may like to look out.

http://jhlphotography.smugmug.com/Industrial-Archaeology/Kelly-Mine/

A visit to the mine is recommended.


----------



## krela (Nov 14, 2010)

Please add some photos otherwise this is just an advert for your website and will be moved to the pit. For future reference please read the [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]guide to posting location reports[/ame].

Thank you.


----------



## jhluxton (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for feed back. I posted the link due to the fact attachments are not allowed and the means of posting via Flikr appeared "fiddly".

If you feel it is more a promotion of my web site would it have been okay to put it in the web site's section?

John


----------



## krela (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah that would be fine.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks interesting would have been nice to read a proper report though. You should get yourself a photobuckt/flickr account its not that hard, honest.

I will definetly be making a visit to this place though as its pretty close.


----------



## jhluxton (Nov 14, 2010)

I think I have worked out how to place the photos using SmugMug where the photos are hosted.

Hope this works okay:


----------



## jhluxton (Nov 14, 2010)

It does work - okay I know what to do in future - not quite as fiddly as I thought it was!

John


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well done John,looks a good place.Glad you figured out how to put the pics up..took me a while I must admit!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2010)

What a great looking place. Enjoyed rifling through your website earlier...some really interesting stuff on there.
Cheers, John. Nice to see you.


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweet, don't suppose there were any Eimco's lurking about anywhere were there?


----------



## jhluxton (Nov 18, 2010)

Hal Chase said:


> Sweet, don't suppose there were any Eimco's lurking about anywhere were there?



No I think the heyday of this rather small mine predated such mechanical devices

John


----------

